# Baskin Robbins meet for Dallas people 8/12/04



## BMW330Cd (Jul 7, 2003)

BMW's have been meeting there the past few weeks. The place is Baskin Robins off Belt Line and MacArthur. Meet usually starts around 8:30pm. Usual turn out includes BMW of all makes and porsches'.

This is just a weekly event I thought I would share incase anyone is looking for something todo on a Thursday night. After the meet we usually find something to eat or head to a bar.

Baskin Robins @ 8:30pm @ Belt line and MacArthur in Coppell.

More info http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=241433


----------



## BMW330Cd (Jul 7, 2003)

bump for this Thursday.

Be there guys!


----------

